# Out of my league on this one!!



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

My LHS has asked me to design a new layout for their new location. The way the shop was set up before it had 2 floors the trains were down stairs and the slot cars were upstairs. They had large layouts 8' x 16' for O and 8' x 16' for HO trains, a 4'x'4 for N and a second unconnected level above the O for S and On30. They had 2 Slot car layouts one was 8' x 12' for HO slots set up like Sears Point Raceway and a 4' x 8' for the 1/32 and 1/24 scale slots.

Surprise!!! all of these need to be combined in a 8' x 14' lower level for O, S, And slots for the lower level and then a 4' x 12' split for HO and N above (4'x 8' HO and 4' x 4' N).

I am out of my league when it comes to Slots and O, S scale according to Anyrail only has limited track so not much can be done there. There will be 9" of clearance between the levels so hopefully that is enough clearance for the O.


Does anyone have a decent designed double main HO layout with ez track that will work on a 4' x 8' (not crowded like my normal style as seen in other posts LOL)

The HO layout has to be done in Ez Track. 

The N they would like in Kato Unitrack with a separate elevated viaduct for a trolley to run around on. Rest of the layout can be single track with sidings.

The S layout as far as I can tell will be not much more than a double oval which is fine it's not a high selling scale here.

The O layout ne would like Double track (not connecting) due to DCS and regular. He also has a very nice Mallet that he likes to run as well but trying to accommodate track in to run that is difficult due to space. I also read that it likes O-72 track to run on.

Any help with these layouts will be greatly appreciated I am not getting paid for this just doing it as a friend and fellow hobbyist.

Thanks all


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyrail has lots of capability for O-gauge, so I'm not sure why you are running into a limitation there. Do you have the paid version of Anyrail? If not, maybe they'd buy it so you can do this job. I think $60 or so is a pretty cheap price for all that work!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the full version of Anyrail I just don't deal with O at all and I'm also confused to if the same track can run DCS as well as AC or if they need to be separate


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

The other issues are that the slots cars, O and S have to share the same space. They charge for running the slots as well as have tournaments for them with prizes so those will need priority. also the HO and N layouts will be above this and not to sure of the visual appeal of this unless I make the HO and N go up towards the ceiling when the races happen


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The track type has nothing do do with conventional, TMCC, Legacy, or DCS. You can run any of these on any O-gauge track ever made.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks John!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here is a link to my photobucket that will be holding all the ideas I can come up with for them.

http://s858.photobucket.com/user/Sawgunner6942/library/The Train Shop Layouts?sort=3&page=1


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The key to knowing what to build is truly understanding what the intent of the display is. I'd work on clarifying that before I started cutting wood.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

he's got about 15 sheets of ply waiting for me LOL plenty or "spares" LOL


now if he wants to run a normal O train with one that has Legacy or DCS or TMCC do the tracks have to be separate??? or can they run at the same time on the same connected track?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can run DCS and TMCC/Legacy on the same track at the same time. You have to run conventional by itself, it's not practical to run it with command equipment at the same time on the same track.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

got ya! what can a Mallet really do for corners? he had it on the last layout but really doubt they were O-72 curves


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's a scale O-gauge one, the stated O72 is probably about right.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

yup it's a O gauge N&W one not sure of brand but very pricey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the scale Lionel ones are listed as O72, and I suspect other brands would be similar. There are also semi-scale models that would do tighter curves.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

and the latest edition of WTH happened!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see room for Z scale too. 

The plan is only showing an 8' x 14', I thought it was going to be 8' x 16'?

Edit,
never mind I reread the dimensions.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

big ed said:


> I see room for Z scale too.


LOL that's going in a glass case at the shop


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What exactly is the purpose of this layout? Is it to demo the various products, or to have a running display to attract attention?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

It is to Demo items so people can see them run before purchase as well as people can come and run the trains (usually just kids) no switching ever gets done on them even at the old place. trying to find out if it will be all landscaped this time or not then I can do a forced perception layout


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If no switching gets done, what are the switches on the inner O-gauge loop for?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

purely for decoration LOL


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

and another monstrosity all scales on one level with half reserved for slot cars :retard:


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

my son told me mike was moving, were did he move to?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

891 US RTE 1 York, ME


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks steve i figured he was going to stay in york


----------

